# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Why are my dreams normal and usual

## Lonewolf

I kinda wish I had more weird, interesting dreams. Most of my dreams, it's like, it could easily happen in real life. For example the weirdest now a days that it goes is that i'm talking to someone i don't usually talk to. There have been scattered dreams though that are a little weirder like im in the ocean, yet it kinda looks like my backyard and see these animals, or there is an infestation of cockroaches, or that my body is all fat (i'm skinny in real life), but the norm in my dreams is usually much like real life and not much going on. I think if my dreams were more weirder I could possibly become lucid easier, and plus I just like interesting dreams to read back on (since im recording all my dreams) and sometimes I even like to write creative stories based on them. so...anyone know how i can get more variety in my dreams?

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Well, how's your dream recall? Studies show that most dreams are actually about normal, everyday things. Maybe with better recall you can remember the crazier ones.

This shouldn't stop you from getting lucid, though. For instance, back when I was in high school, during the summers I would dream of that god forsaken place very very often, and I taught myself to use that as a dream sign. If you dream about walking around in your house a lot, doing regular things, then in waking life make sure to do plenty of RCs when you're at home.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Yeah my dreams are somewhat normal when I am not lucid, but upon coming lucid that is when they get exciting because I am in control of the dream. Sounds like you just need to practice your recall and read some of the tutorials around here and also look for some reality checks and you should get some LD's going.

----------


## Sortilegio

Try to think alot of creative nutty things before you fall asleep. Dreams usually evolve around our current thoughts.

----------


## The Cusp

Watch the movie Pan's Labrynth before bed.  I guarantee you will have some freaky dreams.

----------


## Lonewolf

Hey I think being creative gives you more interesting dreams. I started writing yesterday, this kinda creepy story (i wrote four pages on the computer) and the next morning I had this crazy dream about it being the end of the world and there was like sights in the sky and below, I cant really remember it. Thats another one of my problem, the more crazier the dream, the less I remember it. "(

----------


## Dewitback

Im kind of in the same position as you. My dreams are dull things like going on msn or taking off my contact lenses. but I think its because of dream recal. I think the crazy dreams are so hard to remember cause they make no sense in the real world. 

I would just suggest keep writing in your dream journal like i have, and I have had some interesting dreams. also, right when you wake up you have to log your dream, or else you will prob forget it. Dont be lazy and tired i i usually am. sometimes i find when i write my dreams right away ill remember other ones aswell. but gosh its so frustrating when you kinda remember a dream but cant think of the whole thing.

----------


## awakened_mind

> Hey I think being creative gives you more interesting dreams. I started writing yesterday, this kinda creepy story (i wrote four pages on the computer) and the next morning I had this crazy dream about it being the end of the world and there was like sights in the sky and below, I cant really remember it. Thats another one of my problem, the more crazier the dream, the less I remember it. "(



well, yes, that would make sense. You ave dreams according to what naturally happins in your life when your awake. Notice having more dreams of school when in your grade years? I try to constantly be creative, therefor, I constantly have weird dreams. Why , I've even participated in the take-over of earth by extra-terrestrials. Just try to get as creative as possible.

----------


## LucidMike14

all my dreams are bizzare random scenarios that have people in who i forgot even existed, haha. well hopefully when you get lucid you can make your dreams more interesting. or maybe being active during the day will help. with lots of thoughts running through your head you will probably have better dreams

----------


## justme

> Watch the movie Pan's Labrynth before bed. I guarantee you will have some freaky dreams.



I actually did have a dream about that, it definitly wasn't one of my freakiest but it wasn't normal. 





> Im kind of in the same position as you. My dreams are dull things like going on msn or taking off my contact lenses. but I think its because of dream recal. I think the crazy dreams are so hard to remember cause they make no sense in the real world.



I would think the normal dreams would be harder to remember... I usally have dreams that are very differnt from real life. Most of my dreams are with people in places I never seen. And I remember them because they are differnt from real life. It's actually good of me not to have many real life dreams because I messed up dreams with real life before because the dream seemed so normal.

----------

